# How to make startup and shutdown icons and play practical jokes



## MrTollens (Feb 14, 2002)

Here's my little contribution to the tips and tricks section. Instead of selecting start/shutdown to restart or shutdown, you can make two icons and put them on your desktop. To make the icon to shutdown, copy the following:

C:\WINDOWS\RUNDLL.EXE user.exe,exitwindows

Now right click on your desktop and select new/shortcut. In the Command box right click and paste. Press next and type Shutdown. Click Finish

To make the restart icon copy the command below and do the same thing, this time naming the shortcut Restart.

C:\WINDOWS\RUNDLL.EXE user.exe,exitwindowsexec

Now when you want to shutdown or restart your PC you can just doubleclick (or singleclick) on the desired icon.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Sorry. Not funny. Repeatedly restarting and shutting down is hard on the Computer. And everyone is not aware of the possibilities. Practical jokes of this kind are more than annoying. 
I don't think a Tech Support Forum is the place for this kind of "Tip"

Mo


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

MrTollens
I agree with Mosaic that pratical jokes of this nature are not something the TSG group wants to promote here. Your first two ideas are very good and many will find them useful as I did. So please consider in your future posts to keep information constuctive and not prankish or malicious. Your ideas are valuable and appreciated but you must remember others may view them and use them as you did not intend.
Dave


----------



## MrTollens (Feb 14, 2002)

Ok point taken. Just as I have the right to post anything I see worthy and fit to post, so the admins have the right and responsibility to remove all unwanted posts. Please do so if my previous post falls into that category. It's not like you would leave without telling them whats going on with their puter. I wouldn't anyway. And really, it's not my fault if someone uses this trick on someone's computer. If that's the kind of person they are, they're going to find one way or another to be mischievous. It's a pretty benign trick which really isn't going to hurt your computer. I'm not promoting the use of virii which i would never do, it's a joke which could only be played on a friend's computer that you have physical access to. Oh well, its a funny practical joke if you're a computer science student...LONG LIVE COLLEGE HUMOR!!!
Oh its been removed. So there you go


----------



## captainbaldo (Jan 30, 2002)

Is there a way to make a shutdown icon as described in this post in Windows XP rather than Win98 ?


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by captainbaldo _
> *Is there a way to make a shutdown icon as described in this post in Windows XP rather than Win98 ? *


Check out Active ShutDown HERE . Says it works for 2000. May want to try it for XP.

HERE is another one that allows you to set Hot Keys for shutdown and what not. Sounds like almost the same thing as above.

Both are Free.


----------

